# Aquatic Onion Bulb ( crinum thaianum ) will not grow



## gblaca (Jul 26, 2011)

I planted an Aquatic Onion Bulb ( crinum thaianum ) about a month ago and it will not grow. The outer layer of the onion bulb is gone so the bulb is white in color. It is planted about 1/4 of the way in my 20 gallon tank. I lifted it out of the gravel and there are still not roots - just the brown remnants cropped to the bulb of the old roots. The bulb is definitely not rotted. I have it planted in the back of the aquarium because I heard that when the leaves come out, they can get very long. 

I got these Aqua Plant Bulbs from Petco in a small package which says they are guaranteed to grow within 30 days, and 2 of the 4 Aponogetons and the Waterlily bulb did grow. 

________

Water conditions:

20 gallon freshwater tank

PH 7.6
Ammonia 1.0
Nitrite 0.50
Nitrate 2
Aquarium Salt about 1/2 teaspoon per gallon

(my tank is cycling again after use of Tetra Lifeguard for treatment of Ich in fish)

Lighting: 1 aquarium florescent GE plant light F15T8
_______

I do not want to remove the bulb - I want to stick with this to see if it will ever grow.

Can you make any suggestions to get this bulb to grow?


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Funny that the bulb didn't sprout but the Apono's did; I had the opposite experience a long time ago.

The bulb will probably eventually spit out some leaves, but you may have some fish nibbling on the fresh growth as well.

I suggest not dosing salts into the aquarium. Most freshwater plants are only moderately tolerant of salt, and even those that are seem to grow better without it.


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

the crinum genus needs a long period of time to develop its root structure. before it grows typically as long as 6-8 weeks even.


----------



## gblaca (Jul 26, 2011)

I pulled the aquatic onion bulb out of the sand. It is completely white because the outer brown layer has come off, but there still are no roots at all - only some brown remnants (cut back completely) from when the bulb was dried out. It will be interesting to see if anything happens in the next 4 weeks, since that will take it beyond 8 weeks.


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

every time you move it, reset the counter, plant it and leave it alone for up to 2 months


----------



## gblaca (Jul 26, 2011)

It had a horrible smell and I think it was rotting, so I removed it.


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

it does happen sometimes. that genus of plants develop extensive root structures. one established the grow rapidly

root tabs do them well


----------

